# Dressing forward or backwards?



## Jace (Apr 16, 2022)

What's the _craziest fashion trend _you've ever followed?


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 16, 2022)

I don't follow fashion, but I do follow comedy and humorous things.

Beatte Karlson is pretty outrageous...


Art meets fashion: wearable sculptures by Beate Karlsson

https://www.dw.com/en/art-meets-fashion-wearable-sculptures-by-beate-karlsson/av-60835453​


----------



## Jace (Apr 16, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> I don't follow fashion, but I do follow comedy and humorous things.
> 
> Beatte Karlson is pretty outrageous...
> 
> ...


Wow! Far-out!


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 16, 2022)

Years ago - pointy toe shoes.  My foot was NEVER shaped like that.


----------



## Flarbalard (Apr 16, 2022)

Pants.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 16, 2022)

I can't believe I wore hot pants.  Maybe once or twice, but still.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 16, 2022)

Only time I can remember following any kind of "_fashion trend_" was in Jr High.  I tried to do the in-crowd thing for a few weeks, penny loafers, reversable belt, shirt with fruit loop, etc... didn't last.  

I did once consider getting a Nehru jacket, but it seemed silly.  Still does.


----------



## caroln (Apr 16, 2022)

Hip hugger pants.  I wish they were still in style.  I never had a defined waist and jeans that fit my hips were always too tight at the waist.  Hip huggers were perfect for me!  Actually, I think they may be coming back...


----------



## jujube (Apr 16, 2022)

Oh, Lawdy, I aspired to be a folk-singing hippy in college.  The long hair, bangs to my eyelashes, ponchos and bellbottom jeans.  

Then it was the po' boy shirts and low-slung pants.

Followed by miniskirts so short I could neither bend over nor scrunch down.  I did have dynamite legs back then, so you'll have to forgive me for wanting to show 'em off.

Now, I have nothing to show off......


----------



## Jace (Apr 16, 2022)

I don't know if it was weird...who else? wore crinolines..
And thnen...they were gone!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I can't believe I wore hot pants.  Maybe once or twice, but still.


I was very happy with my hotpants, I loved that era.. I think I looked sensational in mine.. age 16 or 17 who wouldn't...


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I was very happy with my hotpants, I loved that era.. I think I looked sensational in mine.. age 16 or 17 who wouldn't...


I was extremely thin and looked like a toothpick with hotpants.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 16, 2022)

I think my first fashion thing was a blue Beatle style jacket with a black velvet collar. Then latter on, elephant bells, and chambray shirts. Followed by the disco era vulgarity, into the man in black thing. Now, Don't too much care, comfort is king, but every once in while I still think it might be fun to dress up some.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 16, 2022)

Others probably think it weird but I have always loved the fashions of the first half of the 20th century.

Like this Zoot suit, the jacket is elongated. The car is circa 1937.

Note the wide bottom hems on the trousers, 22 inches. 
The bicycle is older than the car, 1928.

Wide lapels, two tone, "Spectator" shoes,
fedora hat. Hercules is dated back to 1920.

The shirt collar is known as "The Penny Round,"
more wide bottomed trousers, 1934 Juke box.

Not all collar and tie, this is one of my 
Aloha, or, Hawaiian shirts, the shoes are
of a 50's era fashion, called Gibsons.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 16, 2022)

In the 4th photo above, you can see my
jukebox behind me. Here's what it looks like.


----------



## jujube (Apr 16, 2022)

Jace said:


> I don't know if it was weird...who else? wore crinolines..
> And thnen...they were gone!


Oh, I loved my crinoline.  I'd wear 2 or 3 of them until my skirts stuck so far out I couldn't get through a door without touching.

Did you pin little jingle bells to your crinolines at Christmas?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2022)

Jace said:


> I don't know if it was weird...who else? wore crinolines..
> And thnen...they were gone!


Before my time... more in my mothers' Era...


----------



## Gaer (Apr 17, 2022)

Cut offs (jeans cut into shorts with fringe,) halter tops, and I had a leather fringed halter top in the 70's which was extremely low cut and revealing.  (can't believe I wore that!)  Of course I had the long hair center part and thick black mascara to complete the image.  hahaha!


----------



## Michael Z (Apr 18, 2022)

Turtleneck & bellbottom combo, complete with wide white belt.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 18, 2022)

Michael Z said:


> Turtleneck & bellbottom combo, complete with wide white belt.


Please tell me you didn't wear white shoes!  hahaha!


----------



## Michael Z (Apr 18, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Please tell me you didn't wear white shoes!  hahaha!


You know, I wore higher heeled platform shoes and I do believe they _might_ have had white panels on the sides!  About 50 years ago, i.e. 1972. Yeah, pretty bad!


----------



## Jules (Apr 18, 2022)

Eventually I wore what was in fashion, just had to wait for a year or two for the price to come down and by then it was out of fashion.

Must admit I wore the hot pants when they were fashionable.  Since not much material was required, maybe they didn’t cost too much.


----------



## Jackie23 (Apr 18, 2022)

Mini skirts, back then I had the legs for them too...Precious Memories


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2022)

Mini skirts, hot pants, fishnet stockings, bell bottoms, fringed suede jacket, platform heels, long hair parted down the middle, suede boots and hat.  Also tee shirts with peace sign.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 21, 2022)

I wore mini-skirts all the time. It's funny because 20 yrs ago an old friend of mine called me and mentioned how much he liked me in my mini skirt and the short top I wore with it.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 21, 2022)

Jace said:


> What's the _craziest fashion trend _you've ever followed?


Didn't
Some of my buds got into bell bottoms and flowery shirts

I wore Levis and a T shirt

Still do

Loved the mini skirt era

Still do


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 22, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> View attachment 218361


That you on the left, @Murrmurr ?


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 22, 2022)

blue denim jeans worn until they were see-through, ragged, ripped, autographed, illustrated, and permanently grass-stained.  I should have kept them - folks were paying hundreds of dollars not that long ago for "vintage" clothes that made them look like they actually did things!


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 22, 2022)

dbm


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2022)

In the 80's wild hair and shoulder pads. 
Lace gloves and frilly socks with heels, what the hell was I thinking.


----------



## chic (Apr 23, 2022)

In junior high and high school I followed all the fashion trends. I wore hot pants, combat boots, frayed bell bottoms and Mary Quant makeup with platform shoes in the late 70's that made me over six feet tall. 

By college I wore sensible low canvas shoes, boots when appropriate, classic blazers and coats and a beret, always or a boater.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 23, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> That you on the left, @Murrmurr ?


No, but good eye! That's my brother. I'm not in this one.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 23, 2022)

Madras!


----------



## Jace (Apr 23, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Madras!


I think it's coming back?


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 23, 2022)

I just remembered something I did during high school to *fit in*. I used a blow-dryer and this gooey, sticky, green hair-gel called Dep to straighten my Jew-Fro.

I had super-curly hair, and not one other guy did; not one in the whole school. I spent massive amounts of time in the bathroom every morning trying to look like a Beatle or a surfer-boy; anything but a curly-haired male Orphan Annie of questionable descent.

I remember the first time I straightened that first strand, my hair was like 8 inches longer than I thought. Totally unexpected.


----------

